# Is it normal dishnetwork setup with component wire instead HDMI



## jaytin (May 3, 2009)

why Dishnetwork don't intall hd boxes with HDMI wire instead they use component wire? It happened with me.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Either the IRD didn't come with HDMI [ not sure, haven't seen any new IRDS in a long time] or the tech didn't have HDMI or even took the HDMI [ not blaming anyone  ]


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jaytin said:


> why Dishnetwork don't intall hd boxes with HDMI wire instead they use component wire? It happened with me.


Neither my 722 install nor boxed replacements shipped included an HDMI cable, and the 612 install did not provide an HDMI cable. Others here have said the installer brought the necessary cables with them, but I haven't seen it with the subcontractors of the contractor Dish uses in my area. Of course, they don't even come with an assortment of dishes, LNB's, switches, etc. that one might typically need. But that's a whole other story....

I have to use component/optical because my old Pany plasma doesn't have HDMI. But the first 722 install didn't even include those cables - fortunately I had them. When the totally unnecessary but required install of my 612 occurred the installer did have component cables with him but I already had them.

If your system is working more or less like you expected but you want HDMI, do what I do in dealing with these Dish things. Take a deep frustrated breath and head down to your nearby A/V or Radio Shack store to buy the HDMI cable you need. Shouldn't have to, but....


----------



## jaytin (May 3, 2009)

phrelin said:


> Neither my 722 install nor boxed replacements shipped included an HDMI cable, and the 612 install did not provide an HDMI cable. Others here have said the installer brought the necessary cables with them, but I haven't seen it with the subcontractors of the contractor Dish uses in my area. Of course, they don't even come with an assortment of dishes, LNB's, switches, etc. that one might typically need. But that's a whole other story....
> 
> I have to use component/optical because my old Pany plasma doesn't have HDMI. But the first 722 install didn't even include those cables - fortunately I had them. When the totally unnecessary but required install of my 612 occurred the installer did have component cables with him but I already had them.
> 
> If your system is working more or less like you expected but you want HDMI, do what I do in dealing with these Dish things. Take a deep frustrated breath and head down to your nearby A/V or Radio Shack store to buy the HDMI cable you need. Shouldn't have to, but....


I will see, but I will cetainly give a dishetwork call about it, let see what they say??


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I have an older HD TV, it does not have HDMI, I have to use component on it.


----------



## RWar24 (Mar 7, 2009)

When I upgraded to my 722 a couple of months ago, the tech started to setup the box with the component cables. I asked him about it and he said that they are not allowed to carry HDMI cables with them in the van. I had already purchased 3 HDMI cables a few weeks prior and asked if he would set it up if I supplied the cable and he said "Sure, no problem". So I just gave him the HDMI cable and he finished setting it up.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Standard install includes component video and rca audio connections. Can purchase HDMI cable from installer for $20.00. This is for direct installs, retail installs may be different.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Besides I don't remember any postings of component cable failures but I do remember many posts about HDMI failures with DISH receivers.


----------



## jaytin (May 3, 2009)

boba said:


> Besides I don't remember any postings of component cable failures but I do remember many posts about HDMI failures with DISH receivers.


Friends, Any one tried both (componenat and hdmi) back to back to see the quality of picture difference ???


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

jaytin said:


> Friends, Any one tried both (componenat and hdmi) back to back to see the quality of picture difference ???


I have tried both on my tv and I can't personally see any picture difference. I think that the sound is better via HDMI on my TV so that is how I left it. But, that may all be in my head.


----------



## jaytin (May 3, 2009)

jclewter79 said:


> I have tried both on my tv and I can't personally see any picture difference. I think that the sound is better via HDMI on my TV so that is how I left it. But, that may all be in my head.


Jclewter., I beleive you. I think I shouldn,t waste money on hdmi cable. So, We don't need to use audio cabel for audio with HDMI ?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> Standard install includes component video and rca audio connections. Can purchase HDMI cable from installer for $20.00. This is for direct installs, retail installs may be different.


This is correct. As a contractor, I'm required to supply a 6' component video cable for free. A 6' HDMI cable is a $20 option for the customer (payable to my company). I also sell longer lengths as needed. All per Dish policy.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

jaytin said:


> Jclewter., I beleive you. I think I shouldn,t waste money on hdmi cable. So, We don't need to use audio cabel for audio with HDMI ?


No, HDMI takes care of both connections all in one cable. If you do get one, buy the cheapest one you can find in the size you need. They all work the same and, monster is not worth the price, it is no better than any of the others.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> No, HDMI takes care of both connections all in one cable. If you do get one, buy the cheapest one you can find in the size you need. They all work the same and, monster is not worth the price, it is no better than any of the others.


Check out "Monoprice" on line. Quality cables for 1/10th the price of "store bought" ones. Hint....... digital is digital, either you have a connection or you don't.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

wreck said:


> Check out "Monoprice" on line. Quality cables for 1/10th the price of "store bought" ones. Hint....... digital is digital, either you have a connection or you don't.


But I want the quad shielded nitrogen filled 24k solid Gold connector HDMI cables and Monoprice doesn't have them.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

jpeckinp said:


> But I want the quad shielded nitrogen filled 24k solid Gold connector HDMI cables and Monoprice doesn't have them.


In that case you will DEFINITELY want the BEST Ethernet cable to connect your Vip rcvr to your network, lucky for you Amazon has two left in stock: http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AKDL1-D...8&s=musical-instruments&qid=1242395951&sr=8-1

:grin:


----------



## TubaSaxT (Jul 16, 2006)

I recently had a 211 installed. I only had an old SDTV there at the time (hadn't bought the new TV yet), so the contractor hooked it up with coax, but left a component and an HDMI cable with me. I thought that was strange, but didn't complain.


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

wreck said:


> Check out "Monoprice" on line. Quality cables for 1/10th the price of "store bought" ones. Hint....... digital is digital, either you have a connection or you don't.


This is partially true. Digital is digital but a poorly made, defective, too long, etc. cable can cause dropouts and bit rate issues and still provide a picture. This is similar to OTA digital TV reception. Yes, you usually either get a signal or you don't but the a stronger signal will have a higher bit rate and fewer dropouts.

That said Monoprice sells very nice cables for little $$$. I have purchased many of them and they all perform as well as the Monster or any other overpriced premium brand you can buy for a fraction of the price.

As for the component VS HDMI, most of the time I have seen little difference. I would encourage anyone to test both connections however since it will vary depending on the cables and equipment you have.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

There are SOME advantages to going HDMI, but these mostly relate to the future and upcoming implementations of DRM / image reduction etc. In terms of image quality - you would be VERY hard pressed to find a perceptible difference in an HD picture.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

scooper said:


> There are SOME advantages to going HDMI, but these mostly relate to the future and upcoming implementations of DRM / image reduction etc. In terms of image quality - you would be VERY hard pressed to find a perceptible difference in an HD picture.


With regards to E* I think the largest possible advantages in PQ HDMI _might_ have would be the ability to watch 1080P VOD content if the TV supports it and is large enough for it to make a difference over 1080i. Later boxes may provide support for Deep Color but then your TV / monitor would have to support it too.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought my 3 10 foot HDMI cables on ebay for 2.50 apiece. I think it's insane to buy retail.

Same with LCD wall mount kits. 150 at the store, 40 bucks on ebay


----------



## HarveyLA (Jun 8, 2006)

butters said:


> This is partially true. Digital is digital but a poorly made, defective, too long, etc. cable can cause dropouts and bit rate issues and still provide a picture. This is similar to OTA digital TV reception. Yes, you usually either get a signal or you don't but the a stronger signal will have a higher bit rate and fewer dropouts.
> 
> That said Monoprice sells very nice cables for little $$$. I have purchased many of them and they all perform as well as the Monster or any other overpriced premium brand you can buy for a fraction of the price.
> 
> As for the component VS HDMI, most of the time I have seen little difference. I would encourage anyone to test both connections however since it will vary depending on the cables and equipment you have.


I have purchased HDMI cables of various lengths from mycablemart.com- they are quality cables at bargain prices, and have all worked flawlessly. HDMI should always be better than component because it avoids a digital-to-analog conversion then another analog-to-digital conversion in your TV. Whether you can see the difference probably depends on the size and quality of your set, quality of a given program, and how far away you are sitting. But this debate doesn't matter to me at all. I have simply purchased HDMI and know that I have the best signal path available.


----------



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

When I got my first 722 I had already bought an HDMI cable so I dont know how he would have hooked it up. When they hooked my second 722 although I had bought an HDMI cable he brought one with him said his company policy was to supply one with every install so he left with me used it for my blue ray player.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

That would be a local sub policy. Not Dish.

But for the record, please don't buy into that 'you better get a good HDMI cable' garbage. recommend getting the cheapest one you can find. Contrary to what some people here seem to think. I mean of course you CAN overpay and buy a ridiculous cable, but that doesn't make it smart.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

FastNOC said:


> That would be a local sub policy. Not Dish.
> 
> But for the record, please don't buy into that 'you better get a good HDMI cable' garbage. recommend getting the cheapest one you can find. Contrary to what some people here seem to think. I mean of course you CAN overpay and buy a ridiculous cable, but that doesn't make it smart.


The cheapest, NO. But plenty of very reasonable HDMI cable exist.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

That's ok too. you can overpay a little if you want. but it's silly to try defending that a cheap hdmi cable doesn't carry a signal as good as any other.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

My TV is DVI, so I got an HDMI to DVI cable from Monoprice plus an optical cable. It arrived the day of my install, I gave it to the installer, but he apparently forgot and hooked it up with S-video. I immediately realized the picture was worse, saw my new cables on the coffee table, and swapped them out right away. He left me the cables in the box, but I got one of the first 622s, and no HDMI cable was included then. I think they subsequently included an HDMI cable for a while and then stopped supplying one. At around $8 shipped, I didn't mind purchasing it on my own.


----------

